# DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme



## stieglitz (16 August 2006)

*AW:  DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Ich hab mir am Samstag vor einer Woche einen DVD-HDD Rekorder gekauft.
Ist ja inzwischen erschwinglich. Ganz vorsichtig geschätzt, hab ich inzwischen 20 Stunden damit verbracht das Gerät anzuschliessen und zu verstehen. Angeschlossen ist es jetzt, manche Sachen, wie versetzt fernsehen ging auch schon. Jetzt reagiert das Miststück aber überhaupt nicht mehr, ich kapiers einfach nicht. Bin drauf und dran das Teil zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen.:wall:


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2006)

*AW:  DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bin drauf und dran das Teil zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen.:wall:


Soweit war ich auch schon drei Mal. 

Mache mal beide Geräte aus. Starte dann einfach den TV und schalte den Geräteeingang zu (ich nehme an der HDMI-Modus), so dass am TV über den Rekorder das Programm läuft - Recorder erst nach TV starten. Welche Funktion willst du dann weiter ausführen?

Lasse dir für alle Funktionen Zeit und drücke nicht zu oft die Menuetaste - ist wie bei einem PC.


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2006)

*AW:  DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Danke für den Tip.
Also, der Mann einer Kollegin meiner Frau arbeitet in einem Elektronik Markt
und kann mir evtl. helfen oder auch nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint so, als wirke sich der Kauf von Unterhaltungselektronik somit günstig auf das Konjunkturklima aus, bzw konkret das der Glaser-Branche.... Ob das  wirtschaftliche Modelle berücksichtigen? Juhu, es geht aufwärts hier in Deutschland ....


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> .... bzw konkret das der Glaser-Branche.... Ob das  wirtschaftliche Modelle berücksichtigen? Juhu, es geht aufwärts hier in Deutschland ....


Ich machs Fenster vorher auf :sun:


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Mann einer Kollegin meiner Frau arbeitet in einem Elektronik Markt
> und kann mir evtl. helfen oder auch nicht.


Der hat nun gesagt, seine Freizeit wäre ihm zu schade.:unzufrieden: 
Ich wollte es ja gar nicht umsonst.


----------



## Avor (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Hallo Stieglitz,

ich habe zwei von den Dingern und hatte - zumindest bei dem ersten 
ebenfalls massive Probleme. Einfrieren, stehenbleiben während der Aufnahme und und und.. Nach Firmware-Update aber besser geworden Meistens waren die Scheiben schuld oder der Recorder hat sie nicht erkannt.  

Ich kenne Dein Gerät nicht, aber probier mal Die Powertaste zehn Sekunden lang zu drücken bis er ausschaltet. Nach dem Neueinschalten müßte es wieder gehen.  Mein Neuer (Panasonic) macht danach  zuerst einen Selbstcheck. Das ist die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit die  Dinger wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.  Ein paar Minuten  vom Netz nehmen hat auch schon Wunder gewirkt. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Also mir kommt dahingehend nur noch Panasonic ins Haus.
Ich hab im TV-Bereich alles von Panasonic und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Und die Bedienung war auch in der Regel sehr intuitiv.


----------



## stieglitz (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Meiner ist von Schneider. Ein Schnäppchen eben. Die Rache folgt auf den Fuß.
Die ganze Woche hab ich nichts mehr daran gemacht. Werd mir jetzt am Wochenende wieder meine Portion Frust genehmigen. 
Wenn gar nichts geht, gib ich ihn zurück und tausche gegen Panasonic. 
Muss ich halt ein paar € drauflegen.
Trotz wirklich großen Bekanntenkreis, find ich niemand, wo sich wenigsten ansatzweise mit dem Schrott auskennt.
Wenn sich hier jemand aus dem Großraum Stuttgart findet, der mir helfen kann, bitte PN.
Ich zahl natürlich dafür.


----------



## SEP (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich hier jemand aus dem Großraum Stuttgart findet, der mir helfen kann, bitte PN.
> Ich zahl natürlich dafür.


In zehn tagen bin ich im Großraum Stuttgart. Du zahlt mir was dafür, dass ich dein Gerät aus deinem Fenster (nach Öffnung) werfe?

Fein ...

Ansonsten kann ich leider nicht helfen, sorry ...


----------



## stieglitz (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wohn im 3. Stock ...
Du kannst ihn fangen, werfen kann ich selbst. ätsch!

Aber ich bin ja optimistisch, ich beherrsche nach zwanzig Jahren einigermassen einen PC, dann dann werde ich irgendwann auch so einen blöden DVD Rekorder verstehen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

Hey ich gebe Dir blind 40,- Euro für das Gerät wenn Du Deine Gewährleistungsansprüche mit abtrittst.
Ich laße dann meine Frau dran, die berührt das Gerät mit ihrem Zeigefinger und schon isses kapott. Und dann wickle ich den Vertrag zurück ab und hole mir den Kaufpreis.


----------



## stieglitz (19 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich laße dann meine Frau dran, die berührt das Gerät mit ihrem Zeigefinger und schon isses kapott. Und dann wickle ich den Vertrag zurück ab und hole mir den Kaufpreis.


Sone Frau hab ich auch, da brauch ich dich nicht dazu.:-D 
Aber dann, hätt ichs garnicht erst kaufen brauchen.

Übrigens hat mit das Ding blos 0,75  € gekostet. Im Mai oder Juni dieses Jahres hab ich mir so einen Minifernseher von Tschibo schenken lassen, für 199 €.
Ganz toll für die Terasse, dachte ich. Bei Licht sieht man aber nix. Der Akku war auch gleich kaputt, also nix wie zu Tschibo und das Geld zurückgeholt.
In den nächsten Elektronik Markt marschiert und den Rekorder gekauft für 199,75 €. Mit Karte bezahlt und ich habe 199 € Bargeld im Geldbeutel. So schafft man Liquidität. Das Prinzip eines jeden Wirtschaftsunternehmens!
Das könnte ich ja jetzt endlos wiederholen, mit immer grösseren Beträgen.
Mit diesem Geschäftsmodell geh ich dann an die Börse. 
Gabs sowas nicht vor ein paar Jahren schonmal?


----------



## stieglitz (27 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*

So, gestern hab ich das Teil umgetauscht. Und hab mir eins von Panasonic genommen. Hab allerdings zähneknirschend nochmal 250 € drauflegen müssen. Aber was solls, es FUNKTIONIERT. (nach 2-3 Stunden)
Bis ich aber alle Funktionen von dem Teil kapiert haben werde, vergeht bestimmt noch ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2006)

*AW: DVD-HDD Rekorder Probleme*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> So, gestern hab ich das Teil umgetauscht. Und hab mir eins von Panasonic genommen. Hab allerdings zähneknirschend nochmal 250 € drauflegen müssen. Aber was solls, es FUNKTIONIERT. (nach 2-3 Stunden)
> Bis ich aber alle Funktionen von dem Teil kapiert haben werde, vergeht bestimmt noch ein halbes Jahr.


Verbuchs unter "Lehrgeld"


----------

